# Picked up a ww2 gem at the carboot, help me identify! Bow light.



## Cpt.Stache

Hello everyone,
I stumbled upon a very cool Bow light at a car boot sale today, it has some markings on most of the parts. GPL 1944 (GP LTD.)
It is all present and correct!
Here is the very same light found online:

http://www.thepirateslair.com/10-14-gp-ltd-1944-navy-gray.html

As you can see it's quite a find, I would love to have a bit more information about it, maybe what type of ship it was on, anything really!
Thanks for looking,
Cpt.Stache


----------



## Dickyboy

It would have been a very small craft. A bigger vessel would have had individual Red & Green lights. A combined light like this shows that the vessel wouldn't have had a very broad beam, therefore quite small. A small yacht or harbour craft I expect. Very nice light though, and if brass could polish up well with a lot of elbow grease.


----------



## Boatman25

Might I suggest a Fishing Boat


----------



## Cpt.Stache

Thank you, it makes sense what you are saying, it would be hard to determine from afar with the colours being so close together.
I think because of the dates marked on it, I automatically thought ww2, I was led to believe it was military as the blue lense has a green hue to it, I was told this denotes a military vessel.


----------



## slick

Cpt. Stache,
I stand to be corrected, but the blue lens coupled with the yellow flame of the oil burning wick creates a green light.

Yours aye,

slick


----------



## Dartskipper

You are correct Slick. It's the same for low voltage (12v or 24v) lamps that give off a yellow light.

Roy.


----------



## Duncan112

To clean the verdigris etc off - get a bucket the lamp will fit in and put some balls of aluminium foil in, fill with hot water and add some Caustic Soda (DO NOT ADD THE WATER TO THE SODA!!). Submerge the lamp, a bit of fizzing will take place (Outside and wearing Marigolds and goggles is a really good idea. Remove the lamp, dry then a gentle application of Brasso will have saved a lot of elbow grease.

If you can, removing the glasses might be a good idea.


----------



## Pete D Pirate

Cpt. Stache,
Whatever it is eventually determined to come from, I think it's a particularly beautiful artefact.

Would it be too rude to ask how much you paid for it?


----------

